# "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

*"Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Gerüchten zufolge soll Sandy Bridge-E bis 2012 verschoben werden, bis jetzt war aber nicht klar warum, einige Gerüchte gingen von Produktionsengpässen aus.

Nach neuersten Informationen sind es aber eine Reihe von schweren Chipsatzproblemen, die die Einführung der Plattform verzögern könnten. Die Probleme sollen so schwerwiegend sein, dass Intel sich nun dazu entschlossen hat den Funktionsumfang des X79 Chipsatzes stark zu beschneiden um die Plattform möglichst noch 2011 auf den Markt bringen zu können.

Der X79 Chipsatz ist der Desktop Ableger des "Patsburg-" Chipsatzes, der grundsätzlich in vier Ausstattungsvarianten erscheinen soll: Patsburg-A, -B, -D, -T und -X (inoffizieller Codname des X79). Die verschiedenen Versionen unterscheiden sich beim Funktionsumfang. Ursprünglich sollte der X79 Chipsatz ein angepasster Patsburg -D sein, nun soll er nur ein Ableger des Patsburg-B werden und damit 4 (von 10) SATA/SAS 6GiB/s- Anschlüsse einbüßen, der Chipsatz wird außerdem nur über PCIe 2.0 basierendes DMI angebunden, nicht, wie ursprünglich geplant per PCIe 3.0 (womit auch die Bandbreite für die optimale Nutzung der geschtrichenen SATA/SAS Ports fehlen würde).

Es gibt auch bereits Gerüchte, wonach Intel später, wenn die Probleme gelöst sind eine zweite Revision des X79 Chipsatzes bringen und die gestrichenen Fähigkeiten nachreichen wird.

Quelle:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-might-yet-get-sandy-bridge-e-out-this-year/12991.html


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

Erst mal danke für die Info

Woher hast du diese Informationen?

EDIT

Danke für den Link.


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> Woher hast du diese Informationen?


 
Das hab ich ganz vergessen...

Ist Editiert


----------



## .Mac (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Für mich eher nicht so tragisch, da ich wohl eh nicht vor 2013 auf S-ATA 3 setze und PCIe 3.0 wohl auch erst bei der übernächsten Graka Generation zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2011)

Auf der einen Seite ist das Downgrade zunächst mal nicht so dramatisch. Auf der anderen Seite werde ich dann, falls sich diese Gerüchte bewahrheiten, auf die zweite Rev. warten.
Wenn ich schon Geld in eine Plattform investiere, dann hätte ich auch gerne alle angedachten Features.


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> Für mich eher nicht so tragisch, da ich wohl eh nicht vor 2013 auf S-ATA 3 setze und PCIe 3.0 wohl auch erst bei der übernächsten Graka Generation zum Einsatz kommt.


 
Na ja... der Chipsatz hat so immerhin noch 2x SATA 6GiB/s + 4x SATA/SAS 6GiB/s, das sollte für die meisten User ausreichen

Und um es hier nochmal zu betonen: die PCIe 3.0 Anbindung der Grafikkarten ist nicht von dem Downgrade betroffen! Es geht nur um die CPU-Chipsatz Verbindung, die nun über PCIe 2.0 basierendes DMI gelöst wird und nicht, wie ursprünglich geplant PCIe 3.0 basierendes DMI


Meiner Meinung nach zeigen diese neuerlichen Chipsatzprobleme aber auch abermals, was für ein großer Fehler es für Intel war Dritthersteller bei den Chipsätzen auszuschließen; wenn es alternativ noch z.B. nVidia Chipsätze gäbe wäre das ja alles kein Problem


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Tja, das nächste Chipsatz-Problem. Evtl. sollte Intel da mal sein Team aufstocken


----------



## Cuddleman (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Und sollte das tatsächlich sich so Abzeichnen, wie bei Einführung der 1155 MB's, dann bestätigt sich meine Ansicht, wie in dem dortigen Thread geschrieben.

So ein finanzkräftiger Riese und macht schon zum zweitenmal solche Fehler und setzt wieder seine Glaubwürdigkeit aufs Spiel!!

Das ist einfach nur lächerlich!!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach zeigen diese neuerlichen Chipsatzprobleme aber auch abermals, was für ein großer Fehler es für Intel war Dritthersteller bei den Chipsätzen auszuschließen; wenn es alternativ noch z.B. *nVidia *Chipsätze gäbe wäre das ja alles kein Problem


 
Da du jetzt nVidia als eventuellen Partner genannt hast: Die letzten Chipsätze von nVidia für Intel waren, um es direkt zu nennen, Mist - sie waren heiß(laut), bremsten laut Tests ATI/AMD GraKas künstlich aus, sogen Strom wie nichts Gutes und hatten ein besch... OC-Potenzial. Auch die AMD nVidia Chipsätze sind nicht wirklich gut/empfehlenswert, weshalb ich diese auch meiden würde. Mag sein, dass ein anderer Partner besser wäre, aber wer wäre dieser andere Partner? VIA? Haben die Erfahrung bei HighEnd Chipsätzen?


----------



## jensi251 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Intel hat aber immer häufiger Fehler beim Chipsatz.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Da du jetzt nVidia als eventuellen Partner genannt hast: Die letzten Chipsätze von nVidia für Intel waren, um es direkt zu nennen, Mist - sie waren heiß(laut), bremsten laut Tests ATI/AMD GraKas künstlich aus, sogen Strom wie nichts Gutes und hatten ein besch... OC-Potenzial. Auch die AMD nVidia Chipsätze sind nicht wirklich gut/empfehlenswert, weshalb ich diese auch meiden würde. Mag sein, dass ein anderer Partner besser wäre, aber wer wäre dieser andere Partner? VIA? Haben die Erfahrung bei HighEnd Chipsätzen?


Nvidia hatte die Sache mit dem 790i auf Intel Seite eigentlich wieder im Griff. Dass sie gute Chipsätze machen können sollte seit dem Nforce 2 klar sein.
Vias letzter High-End Chipsatz dürfte Der K8T800 Pro auf AMDs S939 gewesen sein. Der wahr zeitweise der schnellste Chipsatz den man auf dieser Plattform haben konnte.

Also ja, beide könnten(müssen aber nicht) heute vielleicht einen besseren Chipsatz in der Hinterhand haben.

@Topic: Die Sache mit dem weiterhin nicht aufgewerteten DMI wäre richtig mies, da bringt dann S-ATA 3 auch nicht mehr viel wenn der Bus dahinter verstopft.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Joa, macht ja nix, ich warte nur schon seit Anfang des Jahres, da kann ich ruhig noch 'ne Weile länger warten ... 

([Zensiert]********* *********** *********** ****** ******** ******** [/Zensiert]!!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## DarkMo (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

na da kann sich der bulli ja au nochn bissl zeit gönnen, wa?


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Mich freut es da ich gerade ein 1366 sys aufbaue 

Aber ist schon schade wenn einfach dinge raus gestrichen werden...
Jedoch gut für AMD da sie jetzt nicht die einzigen sind die den Release nach hinten schieben 

MfG


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Also mir persönlich ist ein etwas beschnittener Chipsatz wesentlich lieber als noch ein paar Monate länger zu warten...


----------



## Anchorage (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Also mir persönlich ist ein etwas beschnittener Chipsatz wesentlich lieber als noch ein paar Monate länger zu warten...



WTF mir nicht das ist das Schlimmste was passieren kann.


----------



## mmayr (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Da du jetzt nVidia als eventuellen Partner genannt hast: Die letzten Chipsätze von nVidia für Intel waren, um es direkt zu nennen, Mist - sie waren heiß(laut), bremsten laut Tests ATI/AMD GraKas künstlich aus, sogen Strom wie nichts Gutes und hatten ein besch... OC-Potenzial. Auch die AMD nVidia Chipsätze sind nicht wirklich gut/empfehlenswert, weshalb ich diese auch meiden würde. Mag sein, dass ein anderer Partner besser wäre, aber wer wäre dieser andere Partner? VIA? Haben die Erfahrung bei HighEnd Chipsätzen?


 
Wahrscheinlich hattest du nie so ein Board!
Mein 790i Ultra war ein geniales OC-Board. Wurde auch in Hardwaretests ausgezeichnet. Der Standardlüfter war allerdings wirkich laut. Naja, Alternativlüfter in der richtigen Größe haben das Problem schnell behoben. 
Wer kauft sich ein SLI-Board und steckt da eine AMD/ATI-Karte rein?

@Anchorage: geniale Signatur!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Lt. Computerbase hat der SB-E auch Probleme.
Ich glaube Intel wird mittlerweile zu voreilig um unbedingt die Produkt nach Tick-Tock zu Releasen. Aber deren Mitarbeiter sind auch nur Menschen und leider keine T1000 das es schneller geht.
Ich meine Mal Intel sollte etwas kürzer treten und die Produkte ordentlich entwickeln und dann erst in den Markt freigeben.
Denn so was wie Anfang des Jahres, fand ich für solch teure Produkte und solch ein Mega-Unternehmen, einfach nur traurig und Herab wertend.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> WTF mir nicht das ist das Schlimmste was passieren kann.


 
Du willst unbedingt mehr als 6 SATA/SAS 6GiB/s + 4 SATA 3GiB/s Laufwerke nutzen?

Also ich komme lieber damit aus als nochmal ein paar Monate länger zu warten, ich warte schon jetzt länger als es mir lieb ist


----------



## Anchorage (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



mmayr schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hattest du nie so ein Board!
> @Anchorage: geniale Signatur!



Danke stimmt aber doch auch oder gebt ihr mir da nich recht. Sry für OT

Ego-Shooter mit einem XBox-Controller zu spielen, ist wie eine Geige mit einer Salami zu streichen.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Uh boese boese Intels.
Die machen ja eh nur mehr schlechte Sachen und immer Fehler.
Also wer heutzutage noch Intel kauft und denen vertraut....

/ironie off

Schoen ist es nicht, wenn man letztendlich beschnittene Hardware bekommt.
Auf der anderen Seite, braucht man all die Features ueberhaupt?
Mir persoenlich geht diese ganze Hardwareschnellentwickelhetze etwas gegen den Strich.
Da werden oefters Produkte auf den Markt geworfen die mit bisserl mehr Zeit deutlich verbessert werden koennten.
Siehe Intel SB mit dem Fehler und auch nVidia mit der ersten Version des Fermi.

Aber die richten sich auch alle nach dem Markt.
Der User schreit nun mal nach immer besserem, schnellern, tolleren Zeugs....

... und kauft dann die deutlich schlechtere, aber guenstigere Variante.

Solang die Softwareindustrie so extrem hinterherhinkt, sollten sich die Jungs von AMD, Intel und nVidia bisserl Zeit lassen und bisserl vernuenftige Hardware entwickeln.

Als Gamer bist ausserdem sowieso zusaetzlich noch von der Konsolenentwicklung abhaengig.

Wir werden sehen wo das hinfuehrt.

mfG
V.


----------



## Anchorage (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du willst unbedingt mehr als 6 SATA/SAS 6GiB/s + 4 SATA 3GiB/s Laufwerke nutzen?
> 
> Also ich komme lieber damit aus als nochmal ein paar Monate länger zu warten, ich warte schon jetzt länger als es mir lieb ist



Also wegen Leuten wie dir kommen Halbe Spiele raus weil alle immer gleich haben Wollen nie Warten usw. Dan kommt eben ein Beschnitenes Call of Duty Raus und der rest wir für 15 € Nachgeschmissen .


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Öhm, sry, aber was soll der Quark? Als würden Spiele verbuggt erscheinen weil der Käufer nicht mehr warten will

Die Spiele erscheinen unfertig weil die Publisher, die ihren Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet sind, schnellstmöglich Geld sehen wollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen Leuten wie dir kommen Halbe Spiele raus weil alle immer gleich haben Wollen nie Warten usw. Dan kommt eben ein Beschnitenes Call of Duty Raus und der rest wir für 15 € Nachgeschmissen .



Na das ist ja mal eine Argumentation. Superwip und auch ich (ich bin extrem ungeduldig), sind schuld daran, dass Spiele unfertig veröffentlicht werden....


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Also bei Spielen bin ich eigentlich nicht sehr ungeduldig, bei Hardware dafür umso mehr...

Ich persönlich plane desweiteren auch "nur" 2-3 HDDs, eine SSD und 2 optische Laufwerke, ich bin also nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt von den Problemen betroffen und freue mich dagegen, dass Sandy Bridge-E nun wohl nicht erst 2012 kommt

Natürlich: etwas mehr PCIe Bandbreite am Chipsatz kann nie schaden aber ich denke, dass ich auch hier gut auskomme, gibt ja genug feinste PCIe 3.0  Lanes direkt vom CPU


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Ohne PCI-E 3.0 wird mein 5520 Board nicht abgelöst egal was kommt 

MfG


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Nochmal: Keine Angst! PCIe 3.0 wird nicht gestrichen; *nur die CPU-Chipsatzverbindung* wird entgegen ursprünglicher Pläne "nur" PCIe 2.0 basierend sein

Das wirkt sich nur dann negativ aus, wenn man die Schnittstellen des Chipsatzes fast bis zum Anschlag ausreizt (insbesondere die PCIe Lanes des Chipsatzes)

Wer das nicht vorhat (und für Spieler ist das doch eher unüblich, vor allem da ja sowieso 48 PCIe 3.0 Lanes direkt vom CPU zur Verfügung stehen) und wer nicht mehr als 6 SATA/SAS 6GiB/s Laufwerke oder insgesamt mehr als 10 SATA/SAS Laufwerke nutzen will hat auch kein Problem


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Mich freut es da ich gerade ein 1366 sys aufbaue
> 
> Aber ist schon schade wenn einfach dinge raus gestrichen werden...
> Jedoch gut für AMD da sie jetzt nicht die einzigen sind die den Release nach hinten schieben
> ...



Kommt denn X79 jetzt auf 1366 oder nicht ?


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> Kommt denn X79 jetzt auf 1366 oder nicht ?


 
Technisch möglich, insbesondere nach dem "Downgrade" (der X58 hat ja auch nur PCIe 2.0 basierendes DMI) aber nach wie vor ziemlich sinnlos und unwahrscheinlich


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch möglich, insbesondere nach dem "Downgrade" (der X58 hat ja auch nur PCIe 2.0 basierendes DMI) aber nach wie vor ziemlich sinnlos und unwahrscheinlich



Aber wäre cool wenn da auch die Sand Bridge E drauf passen xD


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Na ja, Sandy Bridge E passt ja schon rein Mechanisch nicht in den Sockel 1366 in dem auch die CPU integrierten PCIe Lanes nicht genutzt werden können


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Schade ... Das ist traurig


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Finde ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch wenn der Chipsatz nur (die für den Desktop ohnehin üblichen) 6 SATA/SAS Ports hat. Mir reicht das völlig und die Mobos werden vll auch etwas günstiger dadurch.

mfg


----------



## Fatalii (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Das zeigt, dass AMD nicht alleine auf der Hardwareprobleme-vor-dem-Release-Seite steht.
Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass wir so einen schnelllebigen Markt gar nicht brauchen. Lieber ein halbes, oder sogar
ein ganzes Jahr mehr für die Entwicklung und Herstellung einplanen, um den Kunden nicht vertrösten oder
mit etwas kastriertem/fehlerhaften bedienen "zu müssen". 

Dennoch bin ich sowohl auf Sandy Bridge, als auch auf den Bulldozer gespannt.

MfG Andy


----------



## Hademe (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Hmmm.... find ich etz auch net so schlimm. Hab vor kurzem erst alles aufgerüstet, und bin damit vollends zufrieden.

Aber eigenartig ist das schon wenn man innerhalb von 3 Jahren gleichmal 2 verschieden Chipsätze verbockt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Ich buche das mal unter "Peinlichkeit" ab; sollte nicht (schon wieder) passieren

Nichts desto trotz - wie Andere hier auch schon geschrieben haben

- *SO* gravierend ist es nicht
- ich bin mit meinen P67ern und Z68ern gut (genug) bedient - für den Moment


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nochmal: Keine Angst! PCIe 3.0 wird nicht gestrichen; *nur die CPU-Chipsatzverbindung* wird entgegen ursprünglicher Pläne "nur" PCIe 2.0 basierend sein
> 
> Das wirkt sich nur dann negativ aus, wenn man die Schnittstellen des Chipsatzes fast bis zum Anschlag ausreizt (insbesondere die PCIe Lanes des Chipsatzes)
> 
> Wer das nicht vorhat (und für Spieler ist das doch eher unüblich, vor allem da ja sowieso 48 PCIe 3.0 Lanes direkt vom CPU zur Verfügung stehen) und wer nicht mehr als 6 SATA/SAS 6GiB/s Laufwerke oder insgesamt mehr als 10 SATA/SAS Laufwerke nutzen will hat auch kein Problem


 Rechnen wir doch mal: PCIe 2.0 erlaubt theoretisch 250MB/s pro LAne. DMI ist quasi eine x4 Verbindung, also haben wir 2000 MB/s  zur Verfügung. Nun nimmt man zwei SSDs welche S-ATA 3 nahezu ausreizen: 2000MB/s-2*550 MB/s=900MB/s, dazu noch eine Daten HDD: 900MB/s-140MB/s=760MB/s.
Also bei Vollzugriff auf die Platten eines nicht all zu unrealistischen High-End Systems(und das will der Chipsatz ja sein) blieben 750MB/s für Sound, Netzwerk und USB(3.0 alleine erlaubt 500MB/s pro Anschluss!). 

In meinen Augen vielleicht ausreichend aber definitiv nicht egal.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2011)

Find auch die sollten lieber mal nenn halbes jahr oder so laenger daran arbeiten als es zu beschneiden oder wieder son probe wie mit dem sandy chipsatz zu haben.

Qualität statt quantität.


----------



## thescythe (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Warum eigentlich Peinlichkeit ? Ein Produkt welches noch nicht einmal aufen Markt ist und von Intel wurde eine Verzögerung nicht Offiziell bestätigt.

Derweil haben wir ein Sommerloch, dank Bulli ^^ Die Newsseiten brauchen Futter, wobei ein neutraler Gerüchtekuchen nicht schmeckt 

Bei den Anschlüssen frag ich mich wer die alle brauchen könnte, mir fällt nur ein Hardcore-Extrem-Enthusiast ein der in Prozent mit vllt. 0,0001% 
in den Verkäufen auftauchen würde  :/

Aber egal, Hauptsache wir dürfen wieder Motzen - Lobeshymnen sind ja voll asozial


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Intel bringt pro Jahr eine neue Gen. raus , dieses Jahr war schon drann ... soll SB-E ruig 2012 kommen , AMD bringt schon seit 2 Jahren nix neues  (ups hätte fast die Athlonx4 GPU mischung vergessen)


----------



## spionkaese (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



thescythe schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Peinlichkeit ? Ein Produkt welches noch nicht einmal aufen Markt ist und von Intel wurde eine Verzögerung nicht Offiziell bestätigt.
> 
> Derweil haben wir ein Sommerloch, dank Bulli ^^ Die Newsseiten brauchen Futter, wobei ein neutraler Gerüchtekuchen nicht schmeckt
> 
> ...


 Olstyle hat doch grade vorgerechnet, das mit USB3 und SSD kein Spielraum mehr da ist.
Und wir reden von 1x USB3. Was ist wenn jemand mehr benutzen will? Dann noch ne Netzwerkverbindung .


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und wir reden von 1x USB3. Was ist wenn jemand mehr benutzen will? Dann noch ne Netzwerkverbindung .



naja hier kommt auch ein bisschen die Gleichzeitigkeit zum tragen. Wi oft lastet man 2 SSDs, eine HDD, mehrere USB3 Geräte und die Netzwerkverbindung schon gleichzeit voll aus.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> naja hier kommt auch ein bisschen die Gleichzeitigkeit zum tragen.* Wi oft lastet man 2 SSDs, eine HDD, mehrere USB3 Geräte und die Netzwerkverbindung schon gleichzeit* voll aus.
> 
> mfg



Die frage ist da nicht wie oft , sondern überhaupt wer ...


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> Rechnen wir doch mal: PCIe 2.0 erlaubt theoretisch 250MB/s pro LAne. DMI ist quasi eine x4 Verbindung, also haben wir 2000 MB/s zur Verfügung. Nun nimmt man zwei SSDs welche S-ATA 3 nahezu ausreizen: 2000MB/s-2*550 MB/s=900MB/s, dazu noch eine Daten HDD: 900MB/s-140MB/s=760MB/s.
> Also bei Vollzugriff auf die Platten eines nicht all zu unrealistischen High-End Systems(und das will der Chipsatz ja sein) blieben 750MB/s für Sound, Netzwerk und USB(3.0 alleine erlaubt 500MB/s pro Anschluss!).
> 
> In meinen Augen vielleicht ausreichend aber definitiv nicht egal.


 
Na ja...

PCIe 2.0 schafft 500MB/s, der gesamte DMI schafft also 2000MB/s bzw. ~16GBit/s

Mit 6x SATA/SAS 6GBit/s, 4 SATA 3GBit/s 10 USB 2.0, GBit/s und 8 PCIe 2.0 Lanes kann man das DMI zwar durchaus theoretisch relativ leicht ausreizen aber ich denke, in den allermeisten _PCs_ wird sich das nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen zumal PCIe Geräte, die wirklich Bandbreite brauchen gleich am CPU angebunden werden



> Intel bringt pro Jahr eine neue Gen. raus , dieses Jahr war schon drann ... soll SB-E ruig 2012 kommen , AMD bringt schon seit 2 Jahren nix neues  (ups hätte fast die Athlonx4 GPU mischung vergessen)


 
SB-E ist keine neue Gen sondern die selbe wie SB...

Aber dankt der Einschnitte beim Chipsatz wird er es wohl noch 2012 schaffen


----------



## biohaufen (17. Juli 2011)

Deswegen überspringe ich diese und evtl. Die nächste Generation, glaube mein i7 920 reicht noch ein bisschen xD


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Auch der beschnittene X79 ist noch ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber der Southbridge des X58...

Und die "nächste Generation" wird mit Haswell wohl erst 2014 erscheinen... da kannst du lange warten

Dazwischen kommt -wenn überhaupt- Ivy Bridge-E, bringt aber nichts außer etwas mehr Takt und etwas größere Effizienz


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch wenn der Chipsatz nur (die für den Desktop ohnehin üblichen) 6 SATA/SAS Ports hat. Mir reicht das völlig und die Mobos werden vll auch etwas günstiger dadurch.
> 
> mfg


 
Viele stören sich auch nicht daran, dass beim 1155 die Sata 2 Ports mal ausfallen können, aber darum geht es nicht, wenn etwas fehlerhaft ist, muss es ausgebessert werden.
Wenn also Intel ein Problem mit dem Chipsatz hat, kann ich als möglicher Käufer erwarten, dass sie den Fehler beseitigen ehe er auf den Markt kommt.

Ich kaufe auch kein Auto, bei dem die Bremsen in Linkskurven nicht funktionieren.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn also Intel ein Problem mit dem Chipsatz hat, kann ich als möglicher  Käufer erwarten, dass sie den Fehler beseitigen ehe er auf den Markt  kommt.



wenn intel einen X79 mit PCIe 2.0 anbindung bringt statt PCIe 3.0 und diese doch einwandfrei läuft ist das doch kein Fehler  Das was garantiert wird funktioniert auch so. Mit den SATA2 Ports kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen, den dort funktionierte etwas garantiertes eventuell nicht mehr.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch kein Auto, bei dem die Bremsen in Linkskurven nicht funktionieren.



Ganz schlecher Vergleich da intel mit dem abgespekten X79 nichts ausliefert was nicht garantiert wird und auch alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Es wird PCIe 2.0 zwischen Chipsatz und CPU garantiert und das funktioniert offenbar auch so. Um deinen Autovergleich zu strapazieren wäre eher passen: Es wird das Auto nur mit einer höchstgeschwindigkeit von 200km/h ausgeliefert weil es probleme gibt wenn man 300 fährt. Denjenigen denen auch 200 reichen - und das sind wohl die meisten - können es gleich kaufen, die anderen müssen halt warten.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Es muss sich aber erst noch zeigen, ob Intel nicht weitere Probleme hat. Die CPU stellt ja kein PCI-E 2.0 zur Verfügung....

Man verliert also wohl 50% der Bandbreite für diese Aktion. Ganz großes Tennis...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es muss sich aber erst noch zeigen, ob Intel nicht weitere Probleme hat. Die CPU stellt ja kein PCI-E 2.0 zur Verfügung....
> 
> Man verliert also wohl 50% der Bandbreite für diese Aktion. Ganz großes Tennis...



Nicht wirklich , ehr so 5% oder wie war das gleich von pciEx1.0 auf 2.0 (geschweige denn von AGP auf PciEx 1.0)
Ich hatte 2008 ein altes x38 DFI Board was "nur" pciEx 1.0 hatte , in Games und Benchmarkes hab ich damals mit 2x 4850cf gut mithalten können .


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Meine Fr....

Dir ist schon klar, dass die Lanes komplett weg sind, egal ob du PCI-E 2.0 oder 3.0 Bandbreite hast. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass du eben weniger Bandbreite für den Chipsatz hast, und für so einen Chipsatz ist das wirklich nicht gut. Die Ports bleiben ja bestehen, und wer sich so ein System holt, wird wohl eher 2 denn gar keine SSD holen, und dazu halt noch andere Festplatten.

Ich hab aktuell 5 Festplatten, wenn ich Aufrüste kommen noch 1-2 optische Laufwerke dazu. Die Festplatten werden alle im Raid 1 dann betrieben, ergo können nochmals 1-3 dazu kommen, wenn mir der Platz aus geht. Das bringt schon einiges an Bandbreite, aber ich bin da nicht die vorrangige Zielgruppe für so eine Plattform, sondern Workstation/Server User, und die finden so etwas dann schon eher bescheiden.

Man sollte mal etwas über den Gamer Tellerrand hinaus schauen, vor allem bei dieser Plattform!


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> *Die Ports bleiben ja bestehen*, und wer sich so ein System holt, wird wohl eher 2 denn gar keine SSD holen, und dazu halt noch andere Festplatten.



Na eben nicht, man reduziert ja genau aus dem Grund auch die Anzahl der SATA Ports und verhindert damit ein Bandbreitenproblem zwischen CPU und Chipsatz. 

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Also soweit ich das verstanden hatte, wird die Anzahl der Ports nicht reduziert, was ja auch noch SCHLIMMER wäre, aber eben kein SAS mehr geboten etc.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das verstanden hatte, wird die  Anzahl der Ports nicht reduziert, was ja auch noch SCHLIMMER wäre, aber  eben kein SAS mehr geboten etc.


 
Dann hast du klar was falsch verstanden, denn es steht sowohl im original Artikel als auch im deutschen bei CD zB das die zahl Ports um 4 reduziert wird.



> Um die eventuellen Probleme mit SAS-Massenspeichern nicht mit in den  Desktop zu bringen, hat Intel den X79-Chipsatz auf das Niveau des  „Patsburg-B“ kastriert und *ihm dementsprechend vier SATA/SAS-Ports* und  eben die besagte Konnektivität von PCI Express 3.0 zwischen Chipsatz und  CPU genommen



mfg


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> nun soll er nur ein Ableger des Patsburg-B werden und damit 4 (von 10) SATA/SAS 6GiB/s- Anschlüsse einbüßen


 
Hab ich ja auch geschrieben...

Nochmal im Klartext:

Ursprünglicher Plan: 10x SATA 6GBit/s (davon soweit ich weiß 6 alternativ als SAS)+ 4x SATA 3GBit/s und Anbindung des Chipsatzes via PCIe 3.0

"Plan B" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, heißt ja Patsburg-B ): 6x SATA/SAS 6GBit/s + 4x SATA 3GBit/s und Anbindung des Chipsatzes via PCIe 2.0


Auch wichtig: es geht hier nur um den Desktop Chipsatz X79 bzw. "Patsburg-X"; was jetzt mit den ähnlich ausgestatteten Patsburg-D und Patsburg-T Server/Workstation Chipsätzen passiert ist völlig unklar, wahrscheinlich kommen sie einfach erst etwas später, im Q1 2012



> Nicht wirklich , ehr so 5% oder wie war das gleich von pciEx1.0 auf 2.0 (geschweige denn von AGP auf PciEx 1.0)
> Ich hatte 2008 ein altes x38 DFI Board was "nur" pciEx 1.0 hatte , in Games und Benchmarkes hab ich damals mit 2x 4850cf gut mithalten können .


 
Wer redet denn von Grafikkarten?

Fakt ist jedenfalls: bei der Chipsatzanbindung geht im Vergleich zum ursprünglichen Plan (fast) 50% an Bandbreite verloren



> Die Festplatten werden alle im Raid 1 dann betrieben


 
5 Platten im RAID 1? Was hast du vor? 

Da würde ich doch eher einen RAID 10 oder 01 nehmen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> wenn intel einen X79 mit PCIe 2.0 anbindung bringt statt PCIe 3.0 und diese doch einwandfrei läuft ist das doch kein Fehler  Das was garantiert wird funktioniert auch so. Mit den SATA2 Ports kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen, den dort funktionierte etwas garantiertes eventuell nicht mehr.



Man kann nicht das halten, was man versprochen, bzw. machen wollte. Ich verstehe nicht, wie du sowas verharmlosen kannst. 
Weils von Intel kommt? 
Wäre es bei AMD gewesen, würdest du doch zu den ersten gehören, die laut schreien.


----------



## Dr. Cox (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Traurig, aber anscheinend ist Intel seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr in der Lage fehlerfreie Chipsätze herzustellen 
Erst das SATA-Gate-Problem und nun soll als nächstes der X79 betroffen sein, weiter so Intel...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Danke für die News, superwip.
Find das ganze nicht extrem tragisch. Schade ist der Rückschritt im Fortschritt aber schon


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> 5 Platten im RAID 1? Was hast du vor?
> 
> Da würde ich doch eher einen RAID 10 oder 01 nehmen...


 
Nein, natürlich 2x2 Platten im Raid 1 oder 3x2 Platten im Raid 1. Halt einfache Redundanz für jede Platte 

Damit kommst man aber halt schon auf 5-7 Ports die man brauch.Wobei kurz bis Mittelfristig bei mir wohl eher 7-9 Ports verfügbar sein sollten.

Und XE85 wir nehmen 4 Ports mit insgesamt 3 GB/s Bandbreite weg, aber auf der anderen Seite 2 GB/s an Links weniger, wobei die 2 GB/s völlig im Nirvana verpuffen....

DAS kotzt an. Ich verballer die Bandbreite für 4 PCI-E 2.0 Lanes.

40 Lanes sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber eben nur nicht schlecht und unterm Strich doch wieder viel zu wenig.

Die neuen NICs brauchen 8-16x PCI-E 3.0

Die neuen GPUs werden auch 16x PCI-E 3.0 bringen

So Späße wie Fusion IO gehen auch auf 16x PCI-E 3.0 raus.

Da bekommst wieder nicht mehr als 2 GPUs in nen Rechner rein ohne Kompromisse zu machen.

PS: Ja XE85 hattest Recht, bei D steht nochmals ADD 4 Additional. Damit haste dann ganze 4 SATA II Ports mehr als bei jedem popel AMD Brett. Wenn man sich da anschaut, dass die Funktionen aber wirklich dafür taugen könnten, einen schönen Datenserver zu haben ohne Zusatzkarten, oder aber halt noch mehr Platten mit einem Server zu betreiben, der auch noch für andere Dinge benutzt werden kann.

Unterm Strich aber vor allem blöd, dass Sie die ports ganz streichen. Lieber Ports die mit Flaschenhals, als gar keine Ports. Bei Spitzenlast eventuell dumm, aber das kann man sich dann ja überlegen ob man damit leben kann. So hat man gar keine Wahl.


----------



## biohaufen (18. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der beschnittene X79 ist noch ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber der Southbridge des X58...
> 
> Und die "nächste Generation" wird mit Haswell wohl erst 2014 erscheinen... da kannst du lange warten
> 
> Dazwischen kommt -wenn überhaupt- Ivy Bridge-E, bringt aber nichts außer etwas mehr Takt und etwas größere Effizienz



Trotzdem, mein 920er reicht noch, dann werde ich halt bis 2014 warten, oder wenn sie schneller sind zu AMD wechseln ! Und wenn er zu lahm wird dann OC, dafür hat man ja das D0 Stepping xD, ich brauch keine Voltage Erhöhung bis 4,3 GHz, höher bin ich noch nicht gegangen. Und zur Not  dann Ivy Bridge E, aber der Sandy lohnt sich nicht für mich. Zumindest nicht P67, dank mangelner Geschwindigkeit bei Cross und SLi


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



> Nein, natürlich 2x2 Platten im Raid 1 oder 3x2 Platten im Raid 1. Halt einfache Redundanz für jede Platte
> 
> Damit kommst man aber halt schon auf 5-7 Ports die man brauch.Wobei kurz bis Mittelfristig bei mir wohl eher 7-9 Ports verfügbar sein sollten.


 
Na ja, dann solltest du mit den 10 Ports ja gerade noch auskommen, HDDs profitieren normal sowieso nicht von SATA 3 (wenn auch potentiell von SAS, das nur auf den 6GiB/s Ports zur Verfügung steht)




Nicht vergessen darf man aber auch, dass der Chipsatz 8 PCIe 2.0 Lanes zur Verfügung stellt- abhängig davon, für was man diese verwendet kann die Anbindung des Chipsatzes (auch) hier zu einem Flaschenhals werden

Aber: soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen Chipsatz, der es besser macht...



> Die neuen NICs brauchen 8-16x PCI-E 3.0
> 
> ...
> 
> So Späße wie Fusion IO gehen auch auf 16x PCI-E 3.0 raus.


 
Nochmal: es geht hier nur um den Desktopchipsatz X79; was mit den ähnlichen High-End Serverchipsätzen Patsburg-D und -T passiert ist völlig unklar, wahrscheinlich werden sie sich einfach um 2-3 Monate (oder wie lange Intel auch immer braucht) verspäten, ich denke nicht, dass sie einfach gestrichen werden


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Naja, "Desktop" ich würde eher sagen Workstation Chipsatz. Für mich und die Gamer wird die Beschränkung ziemlich wurscht sein, für die ganze breite Masse der Workstations etc. für die sich 2011 wirklich sehr gut eignet, ist die Sache aber wirklich blöd. Bandbreite verschenkt man halt ungern....


----------



## FreezerX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

An alle die meinen, dass der neue Chipsatz fehlerhaft sein/kommen soll:
Es ist 100% normal, dass während der ultra komplexen Entwicklung Probleme und Fehler auftauchen. Ziel ist es bis zum Release Lösungen zu finden. Ist zur Veröffentlichung alles geregelt, so ist nichts passiert. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Intel schon offiziell Versprechungen zu den Spezifikationen gemacht hat. Wenn nein, so ist nun "gar nix" passiert. 
Wenn ja, gibt es kleine Änderungen in den Specs. Jedoch weiß der Kunde was er kauft, und das ist hoffentlich ein Chipsatz ohne Fehler. Die Änderungen nun stellen aber keinen Fehler, sondern einen Entwicklungsprozess dar.


----------



## biohaufen (18. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem 1366 System bis Ivy Bridge kommt oder wenn er reicht noch länger !


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Würdest du denn auf Sandy Bridge-E wechseln, wenn der X79 in seiner ursprünglich geplanten Form erschienen wäre?


----------



## XE85 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann nicht das halten, was man  versprochen, bzw. machen wollte.



Wo verspricht intel überhaupt (offiziell) irgend etwas für den X79?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie du sowas  verharmlosen kannst.



Wo verharmlose ich etwas? Ich habe doch klar geschrieben das es *meiner Meinung* nach kein Drama ist das man eine etwas kleiner Version des Patsburg für den X79 nimmt. Die Ausstattung ist ja immer noch besser als der Vorgänger X58.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils von Intel kommt?



Nein, weil das wie geschrieben meinen Meinung dazu ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre es bei AMD gewesen, würdest du doch zu den ersten gehören, die laut schreien.



Halte dich bitte mit sochen Unterstellungen zurück. Du bist ja auch nicht gerade zimperlich wenn es um schwarzmalerei bei intel geht. 

mfg


----------



## Medcha (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Ich vermute, dass man mit den "versprochenen" Features eh zu früh kommt, wie hier schon manche gesagt haben. Die Software hinkt meilenweit hinterher und Hardwarehesteller brauchen ne gefühlte Ewigkeit bis diese neuen Standards wie USB 3.0 oder SATA 6 Gb/s wirklich sinnvoll umgesetzt werden. Bin also auch der Meinung, dass das alles nicht so dramatisch ist - das Feature-Tempo ist in den letzten 10 Jahren eh ins Schwachsinnige hochgeschnellt. Jede Stöung dieses Trends, erscheint mir wie Balsam für die Szene insgesamt.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Da bist du dann aber eher recht alleine. Die Innovationsgeschwindigkeit ist eher recht langsam. Wirklich coole neue Sachen kommen kaum, und wenn dann halt mit halbgaren Ausarbeitungen. Es hat kaum einer mal wirklich die Eier dazu in der Hose in die Vollen zu gehen. Bestes Beispiel Larrabe. Man hat sich so viel davon versprochen, und bis jetzt kam absolut NICHTS bei rum außer heißer Luft..... Das ärgert wie sau..

Und was die Software angeht, so ist das halt so ne Sache. Im Consumerbereich gebe ich dir absolut recht, da hinken die Programmierer öfters hinter her, aber warum sollten Sie etwas daran ändern???? Für die Aufgaben, die ein Normalo erledigt, reicht die schlechte Programmierung noch immer aus. Und das ist gut so, denn man spart als Entwickler damit verdammt viel Zeit. Effizienten Code zu schreiben ist halt teuer....

Wenn man sich aber HPC Software bzw. eben Professionele Software anschaut, wo es wirklich eine Leistungslimitierung gibt, da wird auch optimiert noch und nöcher, nur muss man dafür eben zahlen. Da gibt es dann die ganz einfache Rechnung was teurer ist:

x Rechner mehr kaufen, die 24/7 Strom fressen, oder Y€ mehr für die Software zahlen.

Und da passiert es durchaus öfters, dass die Hardware billiger ist.


----------



## belle (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Da war er wieder, der lustige Chipsatzfehlerteufel. 
Das macht sowieso nichts, zumindest in Bezug auf PCIE 3.0, da die Bandbreite von 2.0 sogar für Dualchip-Karten noch völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Was redest du denn jetzt schon wieder... Der PCI-E Controller der CPU scheint keine Probleme zu machen, sondern "nur" die Anbindung am Chipsatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Halte dich bitte mit sochen Unterstellungen zurück. Du bist ja auch nicht gerade zimperlich wenn es um schwarzmalerei bei intel geht.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich kritisiere beide Seiten gleichermaßen.


----------



## belle (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was redest du denn jetzt schon wieder... Der PCI-E Controller der CPU scheint keine Probleme zu machen, sondern "nur" die Anbindung am Chipsatz.


 
Das ist mir sowieso klar, wie kommst du denn auf CPU? Die CPU habe ich in meinem Kommentar gar nicht erwähnt, aber ohne PCIE 3.0 Anbindung auf dem Board nützt der Rest auch nichts, was aber auch nicht weiter wild ist. PCIE 2.0 ist noch schnell genug, das hatte ich gemeint. 
Was willst du eigentlich mit "Was redest du denn schon wieder" andeuten?  Ich gebe immer nur sinnvolle Kommentare ab...


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Ich will nichts andeuten, dass ist halt nur eine Floskel um einen Kommentar ein zu leiten. Macht die Sache angenehmer zu lesen und stellt gleichzeitig einen kleinen Seitenhieb dar 

Bei den Boards gibt es wohl auch keine Probleme, sondern allein beim Chipsatz. Was auch immer da verbockt wird/wurde.


----------



## belle (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Achso 
Da hab' wohl was in den falschen Hals gekriegt.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Downgrade" beim X79: sind schwere Chipsatzprobleme der Grund für die Sandy Bridge-E Verzögerung?*

Shit happens 

Mach dir nichts draus. Dem geschriebenen Wort fehlen halt die kleinen Intonationen der gesprochenen Sprache


----------

